# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Mont Tremblant

## heatherdh

Have any of you ever been to Mont Tremblant? We are making our first trip there, and I'd love to know if you have any recommendations--restaurants or otherwise.

Thanks!

----------


## MIke R

Been a few times....great pedestrian village....good skiing.....can get really cold there.

Lots of good eats...Hard to go wrong anywhere 

we love this place

http://www.petitecachee.com/menu/

----------


## KevinS

Thierry, Gilles, and Patrick from Saladerie/Harbours Saladerie/Harbours vacationed there, and moved there when they sold their restaurant.  They've since returned to SBH and now operate Boulangerie Choisy in Gustavia.  They would be great people to talk to should you be in SBH before you visit Mont Tremblant.

----------


## Rosemary

My parents honeymooned there....: )

----------


## MIke R

Resort owned by Intrawest who was my retail landlord in Colorado .......well run company with a good reputation within the ski industry

----------

